# Checkerboard



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Was asked to make a checkerboard several months back and kept putting it off as I didn't really want to glue up material. I was looking around the shop one day and I thought, why couldn't I just make this from plywood and simulate the checkered areas with stain and paint. The following pics show what I came up with.

I used a scrap piece of plywood and some pine to make the trim boards, then poured epoxy over everything. The epoxy really gave it depth and I would bet that if I didn't tell people, they would think that is was glued up material.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty nice looking board. The outside trim really enhances it.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

So that's just one piece of ply? If so, how did you keep the stain so well confined? I don't see any bleeding!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

dman2 said:


> So that's just one piece of ply? If so, how did you keep the stain so well confined? I don't see any bleeding!


Yes, it is just one piece. I used Oramask when I machined the v-grooves. That allowed me to pull off the appropriate squares to apply the stain and the v-grooves kept the stain from bleeding. Then I sealed with shellac and painted the v-grooves with black acrylic paint.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

People won't believe it when you tell them? I don't believe it and I'm looking at the photos! That looks great, Dave! I never would've believed you could get that look with plywood. Excellent job and presentation!

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Well done. One thing I've never been able to do well, even with oramask, is paint lines like that.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! That epoxy finish is amazing!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

So much for the people who don't like plywood. Very nice.

And if you ever want to make a simple chess/checker board for kids (something that won't get good care) here you go. Just make a stencil and spray paint it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dave that’s a very innovative idea , and a great outcome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

I am floored by that finish and that is an incredible project!

I think I need to learn about using epoxy for finishes


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

newbie2wood said:


> I am floored by that finish and that is an incredible project!
> 
> I think I need to learn about using epoxy for finishes


Not much to it, if you can follow directions. Bought mine a big box store. Mix 1:1 as directed, make sure piece is level and pour. I used a electric heat gun to "pop" air bubbles.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hard to believe, nice job.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can I add??? - AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I think Dave is trying to fool us into believing it's plywood. That's just amazing!! Great job Dave.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

beltramidave said:


> Yes, it is just one piece. I used Oramask when I machined the v-grooves. That allowed me to pull off the appropriate squares to apply the stain and the v-grooves kept the stain from bleeding. Then I sealed with shellac and painted the v-grooves with black acrylic paint.


Thanks! And I learned something new -- oramask! I never heard of it before... 
Very nice job!:smile:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

WoW looks great


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now that's one very serious checker board. Won't find one of those in my granddaughter's toy boxes. That is some serious skilled work.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great looking board with an excellent finish, Dave.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Dave


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Turned out real nice Dave. I don't see a thing wrong with the way it turned out.


----------

